# Brown/red stains on ceiling after painting



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

What kind of ceiling is this? It almost looks like some sort of metal ceiling and the latex primer allowed rusty metal to wick through into the finish coats. 

If it's plaster or drywall it could be just about anything that maybe was splattered onto the ceiling and with the latex paint, it again is something that telegraphed through the paint. That ceiling looks like it has a lot of crap/boogers on it so who knows for sure.

When in doubt prime with an oil based or at least a shellac based primer that will once and for all seal up those type of stains. Coverstain from Zinsser is good stuff for that.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Could be mold. Could be chemicals from the materials used to build, paint, etc. leaching through due to high moisture. Could be ??? Ron


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks to me like rust and that would explain latex making it worse and oil covering it.


----------

